
Pierre Menard, Inventor of Lisp - eternalban
https://medium.com/@old_sound/pierre-menard-inventor-of-lisp-5ddc12c1363e
======
mimixco
I can't see any evidence in this post that Menard's work preceeded McCarthy's.
What am I missing?

~~~
eternalban
It's fiction not essay. I heard on twitter that Jorge Luis Borges may be
involved.

